# Sonda de t° compatível com Davis VP2 de baixo custo.



## Toby (21 Out 2019 às 20:55)

Para amadores "faça você mesmo":

Um SHT75 +/- 20€ https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/3266...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_55

Comprei um lote de 14 SHT75 por 15€ cada






Um soquete 2.27+IVA (https://mauser.pt/) :






Um pouco de paciência e trabalho: uma sonda t° para 20€ 100% Davis VP2 compatível em vez de pagar: 70/80€

Fiz 8 sondas que funcionam no VP2 InfoClimat.


----------



## geoair.pt (2 Dez 2019 às 09:42)

Bom dia,
Obrigado pela partilha!.
Tens algum comparativo em utilização real com o sensor oficial da Davis?
Cumps


----------



## Toby (2 Dez 2019 às 12:14)

geoair.pt disse:


> Bom dia,
> Obrigado pela partilha!.
> Tens algum comparativo em utilização real com o sensor oficial da Davis?
> Cumps



Bom dia,

Desculpe se a minha resposta é muito curta, porque eu preciso saber o ano de fabricação do ISS






Para informação: Davis usa SHT


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2021 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Muito provavelmente vou refazer uma série de sondas t° para Davis VP2. 
As sondas SHT75 compatíveis são substituídas por SHT85 mas no I2C BUS tão incompatíveis com o VP2. 






Assim, dentro de pouco tempo não teremos outra escolha senão o Davis VP2 original a 90 euros!

O preço é 3x mais barato do que Davis, mas um pouco mais caro do que o conjunto anterior, o objectivo não é exceder os 30 euros .
Este 3º lote será um pouco modificado para uma montagem mais fácil num abrigo.  






Actualmente os membros do InfoClimat estão a fazer as suas contas de participantes. 
Cabe-lhe a si ver se alguém está interessado. 

PS: Estou a fazer isto para me divertir e para ser útil, não para ganhar dinheiro!


----------



## Toby (11 Mar 2021 às 18:55)

Bom dia,

Finalmente, encontrei alguns SHT75 a um bom preço: 20,20 euros, eles vêm do mesmo fornecedor que da vez anterior: Europa, portanto sem alfândegas e chegam na próxima semana. 
Por isso estou a lançar uma série que eu próprio estou a fazer.
Mas eu só terei 27 pcs! Nem mais uma e francamente tenho grandes dúvidas de poder encontrá-los em poucos meses: não são produzidos desde há algum tempo!
Para informação, tinha explorado a SHT31-LSS (apenas SHT31 compatível com Davis VP2), esta solução: tinha encontrado uma oficina que podia montar esta SHT31-LSS num pequeno PCB mas .... 
esta SHT é uma versão "industrial" a encomendar à Sensirion em 10.000 ex mini!!!!

*No 27 SHT75, há ainda 11 disponíveis! (16 já reservados)*
Dado o montante (27 x 20,20: 545 euros) estou a comprometer-me: primeiras reacções = primeiro a ser servido.

Duas possibilidades:
1/ o SHT75 nu a 20,20 euros + portes de envio (2/3 euros)
2/ o SHT75 pronto a ser ligado:
Estou a pensar em utilizar este tipo de suporte, que tem a vantagem de poder ser utilizado verticalmente (MetSpec, Barani, Young shelter, ...) ou horizontalmente.
Num 7714, encaixa sem preocupações, no abrigo ISS será necessário verificar mas virando o suporte ou cortando-o (linha vermelha) é perfeito.
Farei uma marcação para que a sonda seja bem direccionada para baixo.





 Vou utilizar conectores JST 1,25 para ligar a sonda, sendo o passo desta 1,27 sem problemas.
Como este conector está ligado por cabo, será mais fácil crimpá-lo no suporte da sonda, com novamente uma marca de cor para o sentido de montagem.










Os cabos serão soldados num cabo plano RJ12 de 1m, penso que para confiar num fornecedor chinês bem conhecido no mundo da astrofotografia porque faz com que o RJ12- ST4 seja fortemente utilizado nos nossos montagens.
É mais caro do que o "brico" local, mas penso que a qualidade será melhor.   






 Para esta assembleia, chegamos ao MÁXIMO MAIS GRANDE em : 20,20 euros SHT75 + 4,5 euros porta sonda + 3,5 euros RJ12 + 3 euros conector/resina/camisa térmica, etc. = 31,2 euros, sejamos pessimistas 35 euros.

O interesse é evidentemente a permutabilidade do SHT assim 35 euros + 20 euros (segundo SHT) : um cálculo rápido 1 sonda = 27,5 euros em vez de 70 euros na Alemanha !
Com este sistema, pode trocar para se certificar em caso de deriva, numa estação meteorológica as medidas de T°/HUM são bastante difíceis de comparar em caso de dúvidas.  
Agora o passo é confirmar o número de sondas prontas a usar de modo a fazer as minhas encomendas.

Faço isto porque gosto de mexer e pagar menos

PS: O meu Davis VP2 está equipado com uma sonda SHT75


----------



## Toby (13 Mar 2021 às 08:17)

O lote inteiro está reservado! 
Infelizmente, mais uma vez nada em Portugal, nenhuma reacção, nenhuma troca de ideias com o único objectivo de poupar dinheiro. 
Decepcionante!


----------



## Toby (2 Abr 2021 às 18:19)

Boa tarde,

Se os proprietários do Davis VP2 estiverem interessados, o princípio da minha assembleia:


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (2 Abr 2021 às 18:40)

Obrigado pela partilha @Toby. Sem dúvida muito interessante esta alternativa.  Um abraço


----------

